
My AMD Hackintosh (and Why) - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/amd-hackintosh-and-why/
======
ohiovr
Clear linux is worth a look for mac since you find a lot of amd gfx on older
machines. I have found it easy to install the lastest applications without
resorting to repos building from source. The gnome software store thing really
works well compared to ubuntu it seems like it was invented for it (impossible
of course). Clear linux has loads of software value compared to either windows
or mac. So many very good software packages all free

